# Another entry in the "Change that Name" sweepstakes



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I just found out that my alma mater, The New York Restaurant School, has changed its name to _The Art Institute of New York City_. Okay, so it's been affiliated with other AI schools for a few years. But would anybody think that they teach cooking and restaurant management there? Why do schools do this???


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Yeah I saw that on the TV ad!

You know people are taking the Prince theme a little too far. How many "formerly known as" are they gonna market??

You may be soon seeing "The agency formerly known as the Dept. of Ed" from what Ive been hearning.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I wouldn't think the place had anything to do with food. Why the name change?


If it's arts in a traditional sense wouldn't it be called fine arts?


----------



## seanglavinga (May 11, 2002)

i see the resoning behind it, being that it is the culinary arts and thats a sub catagory of arts (or somthing), but if i was just starting looking for school to go to, i wouldnt think that an art institute would be a place to learn cooking, i know because that happened to me, ends up that the atlanta art institute does culinary arts to, but oh well.......it is strange....


----------

